

New version of Google Chrome is available - nreece

An update (Official Build 1798) is available for download. Simply check the About Google Chrome window.<p>Any ideas, what's been updated? Nothing yet on the Chrome blog: http://blog.chromium.org/
======
tienshiao
They fixed the ":%" bug. I assume, since I never tried it in the first
version.

